# Moon Phases?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

What is a good article or web site to learn about moon phases and it's application towards fishing? Is this really as valuable as people say? I have no disregard towards those who offered me such advice for you all are far more experienced than me, but I am only curious. I just wanted to hear a few opinions on when and what moon phases are the best.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

What I use. Gives peak hours for fishing. http://www.lake-link.com/moon/index.cfm?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

muskyhunter.com has articles by Bucher and Hannon regarding influence of moon phases, moon rise and moon set times on fish.

I really don't doubt the full moon is a positive, but the rise and set times of any moon are something one should really focus on. As I have gone back through my journals over the last few years, my "best times" categories have primarily coincided with moonrise and moonset times.


----------

